# Bosch washer plug problem



## lukasra (Jan 29, 2018)

We have bought a new Bosch washer with a 240 v plug (12 amps).

The old dryer is still there and there is only outlet in the wall (240 v with 30 amp fuse).

I wanted to hardwire the washer into the plug of the dryer and then connect them to the same outlet (see attached picture). But the electrician tells me its a risk. Is that really true?

The dryer pulls a max of 18 amps, the washer max of 12 amps. So if they never run at the same time I should be well within the limits of the 30 amp fuse.

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Why aren't you doing the obvious, running a new 15A (or 20A) 240V cct.?


----------



## lukasra (Jan 29, 2018)

I assume that would be best but its also pretty costly. My idea to solve the problem would be free.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Your method will probably over load the leg the washer is tied to should they both be operating at the same time. Yes, you have to plan on that. I would do it right from the beginning and run the new circuit rather than having to do it all over again later.


----------

